# Temp to Kill Trichinellosis



## drno (May 21, 2021)

I'm a little confused as to the guidance to kill Trichinellosis.  The CDC, and many people on the internet, cite 160F.  For me, the confusion arises because on the CDC page,  https://www.cdc.gov/parasites/trichinellosis/hunters.html  it says 160F but also references a "Meat Preparation (USDA)" link, which is broken.  But if you go find the FSIS (Food Safety & Inspection Service) USDA paper on Trichinellosis, they have a range of temps










			https://www.fsis.usda.gov/sites/default/files/import/Trichinella-Compliance-Guide-03162016.pdf
		


I'm inclined to believe that anything above 144 would kill Trichinella.  Normally, I make deer sausage and aim for 154F, I'm not sure why that wouldn't be applicable with bear/boar.  Any one have any insight into this temperature discrepancy?

Thanks
Nick


----------



## indaswamp (May 21, 2021)

136*F for 12 minutes will kill trich.....


----------



## apn73 (May 21, 2021)

According to my handy amazingribs.com meat temerature guid, fresh ground meats to hit 160.  For a solid piece of pork/ham, they're saying 135-145.  USDA recommended minimum with solid pork is 145.  You know that the USDA is always going to be conservative, so I would think that would kill it.


----------



## indaswamp (May 21, 2021)

The chart is a pasteurization chart. lower temp, held for a longer period of time will kill. 

Pasteurization is why Sous Vide cooking is safe...


----------



## indaswamp (May 21, 2021)

Side note-
In the U.S. Commercial Salami producers use sous vide @123*F to pasteurize salami for sale. It's much easier than alternative safety procedures.


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 21, 2021)

From reading the information on the USDA site below, and apn73 posted, 145Fwith a 3 minute rest/wait period is accepted as "safe."  Personally, I would stay with 155-165F like the "old pork" level for roasting/smoking.   So it becomes a matter of personal preference on temp and cooking process. The  sous vide info indaswamp provided, IMO, ensures a more accurate internal temperature to clear out the little nasties that might be present. 
John
*Parasites and Foodborne Illness | Food Safety and Inspection Service (usda.gov) *


----------



## daveomak (May 21, 2021)

Following the above table will kill all trich...  Personally, I use pasteurization table all the time to insure I will not get infected with food borne bacteria...   ALSO, I add 30-60 minutes to their minimum times for insurance in the event my thermometer is not calibrated perfectly...
128F for 2 hours will make the food safe, with a margin toward food safety....


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 21, 2021)

GOVERMENT agencies post minimum cooking temps for the New Cook and those totally unfamiliar with Food Safety. These are for INSTANTANEOUS Bacteria Elimination or a log5, 100,000 times reduction,  to log7, 10,000,000 times reduction in the number of Bacteria. In these last two cases, there may be some active Bacteria but their numbers are too low to cause Illness. Proper Hot and Cold vs Time handling procedures and storage must still be followed.

Now in the event a person digs deeper, they will find the concept of PASTEURIZATION this system use Temp over Time to accomplish Bacteria and Parasite Kills or Reduction to safe numbers. Following above Tables 126°F (Rare) for 2 hours eliminates Trichinae just as thoroughly as USDA Instantaneous 145°F (Medium)

It should be noted that Higher Temps for Wild Game, Hog, Bear, take into consideration All possible Pathogens, both Bacterial and Viruses, found naturally and those  introduced during gutting and processing. The frequent long period of time between the kill and Refrigeration is also taken into consideration.
Yes, Trichinae is Trichinae, and will be killed at 145°F...but there may be other Nasty Bacteria and Viruses that need the higher temps to be rendered Safe...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (May 21, 2021)

Great points chef jj! Thanks for posting!


----------



## SKade (May 21, 2021)

As stated at the lower temperatures it’s a mater of time. You will start to kill some of the bacteria at 120 but it is a slow process. Think of it like finding you and some friends in a desert. You’ll be fine for a bit. Eventually the heat will start to get to you but it will take awhile. Some might last longer than others but eventually the heat will get you. If your in a forest fire you have less time. Lava and everyone is gone.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 21, 2021)

LOL..Great analogy!...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (May 21, 2021)

Trichinosis, yep it's one of the bad guys you don't want to meet up with. But how many cases are there in the US per year.....  a dozen?  Following the time and temperature information above will take of it and the other members of the gang of pathogens too. 

Did you happen to harvest some wild hogs this season?  I have some wild hog sausage in the freezer.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 21, 2021)

drno said:


> ...
> I'm inclined to believe that anything above 144 would kill Trichinella.  Normally, I make deer sausage and aim for 154F, I'm not sure why that wouldn't be applicable with bear/boar.  Any one have any insight into this temperature discrepancy?
> 
> Thanks
> Nick





chef jimmyj said:


> ...
> It should be noted that Higher Temps for Wild Game, Hog, Bear, take into consideration All possible Pathogens, both Bacterial and Viruses, found naturally and those  introduced during gutting and processing. The frequent long period of time between the kill and Refrigeration is also taken into consideration.
> Yes, Trichinae is Trichinae, and will be killed at 145°F...but there may be other Nasty Bacteria and Viruses that need the higher temps to be rendered Safe...JJ


I am looking for an article (not in SMF) about wild boar and bear that recommends 165°F to kill all pathogens especially Trichinae.  The article stated that Trichinae in wild game is highly temperature resistant.

Good point about the game conditions JJ.
Now deceased friend that owned the local locker could not eat venison after butchering the shot up carcasses from poor hunters.
He got gut shot, butt shot, and multiple shot that contaminates so much meat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 21, 2021)

Ive not seen any info on Heat tolerant Trichinae but there are a few strains that are Freezer tolerant and should be avoided for Charcuterie. Below is some good info with links to the relevant Studies cited. Interesting read...JJ

" FOR ENTERTAINMENT PURPOSES ONLY! THE INFORMATION MAY OR MAY NOT BE 100% ACCURATE..."...JJ









						Trichinosis in Wild Game - What You Need to Know | Hank Shaw
					

A digest of the science and data concerning the risk and presence of getting trichinosis in wild game, and how to minimize the risk.




					honest-food.net


----------



## forktender (May 22, 2021)

I cringe every time I see something posted by Hank Shaw. Yes I've hunted, fished and cooked with him.
I have first hand experience with the dude, and he is a complete hack. The dude has zero professional training yup ZERO!!! He takes guide trips with super close friends of mine and then writes like he learned from years of experience or in culinary school.  (in which he never attended) He is not a Chef or a good hunter, fisherman or forager. What Hank is a good salesman and writer nothing more. So screw what H.S. says  there are way more educated people when it comes to food safety and safe foraging practices. And the guy is a total dork. 
(I was being extremely nice here).


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 22, 2021)

What steps do you take to ensure your dry cured, uncooked pork is safe?


----------



## daveomak (May 22, 2021)

forktender, Sounds like someone else that writes books....  Michael Ruhiman..


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 22, 2021)

Ok, then. That article has been deemed questionable, though much of it is accurate. Let's say..." FOR ENTERTAINMENT PURPOSES ONLY! THE INFORMATION MAY OR MAY NOT BE 100% ACCURATE..."...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 22, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> What steps do you take to ensure your dry cured, uncooked pork is safe?



Commercial Pork is generally safe. If you want insurance, Freeze, 0°F for 30 days. If we are talking Wild Hog...
That would best be answered by 

 indaswamp
 ...JJ


----------



## drno (May 22, 2021)

Thanks for all the responses. I was asking because I have a friend who shot a black bear and wants me to make some summer sausage for him.  I like Dave's suggestion of going an extra 30-60 min, I'll add that to my process.  I start with a smoker and then finish with a sous vide bath, where I'll bring it up to temp (and then leave it there for another +30min).  After this discussion, I'm inclined to use 160F as my target temp.  Normally with deer, I've been targeting 154F despite CDC guidance to cook everything to 160F.

I am aware of strains of freezer resistant trichinellosis.  The Alaska Dept of Fish & Game has a website that specifically states that the type of trichinosis here is freezer resistant and to not attempt to use freezing as a method of destroying the parasite.  As a fun fact, the website also warns of trichinosis in some animals that most people don't commonly think of consuming -- walrus, lynx, ground squirrels.









						Trichinosis in Alaska's Species, Alaska Department of Fish and Game
					

Information about Trichinosis in Alaska such as animals affected, causes, signs and protective measures.




					www.adfg.alaska.gov


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 22, 2021)

WOW! Guess I would be serving that Ground Squirrel Tartare tonight....JJ


----------



## indaswamp (May 22, 2021)

I'll post this here...interesting facts on feral hogs...
https://www.wildpiginfo.msstate.edu/pdfs/booklet.pdf


----------



## indaswamp (May 22, 2021)

drno said:


> I am aware of strains of freezer resistant trichinellosis. The Alaska Dept of Fish & Game has a website that specifically states that the type of trichinosis here is freezer resistant and to not attempt to use freezing as a method of destroying the parasite.


Yes. I looked into this prior to making my wild hog coppa. The freezer resistant strain lives in northern animals and is not found in Mississippi or Louisiana. I certainly would not recommend dry curing bear meat! 

Because of all the other unknowns, as 

 chef jimmyj
  pointed out, cooking the bear summer sausage to 160*F INT is probably the best course of action.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 22, 2021)

A bunch of great contribution here! Thanks ALL..." SMF Members...Saving your BUTT, one Hog at a Time.☺"...JJ


----------



## daveomak (May 22, 2021)

drno said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I was asking because I have a friend who shot a black bear and wants me to make some summer sausage for him.  I like Dave's suggestion of going an extra 30-60 min, I'll add that to my process.  I start with a smoker and then finish with a sous vide bath, where I'll bring it up to temp (and then leave it there for another +30min). * After this discussion, I'm inclined to use 160F as my target temp.*  Normally with deer, I've been targeting 154F despite CDC guidance to cook everything to 160F.



If you Sous Vide the salami at 130F for  90 minutes, it WILL be safe to eat...  That's what pasteurization is all about....   Cooking food at a lower temperature for a longer time...
The pasteurization process it approved by the USDA....  The meat will NOT be overcooked and will NOT be dry and it will NOT have a "fat out"....  You will have a much superior product....   Just be sure it dries out enough while in the smoker.,.,


----------

